# Puppy PreSchool Class



## CaliGolden (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi, my local humane society offers a Puppy PreSchool training and socialization class for puppies 8-18 weeks old. One starts a week after I bring my new puppy home so she will be 9 1/2 weeks old. I want to do it because I think it will be fun and will help socialize my puppy but I'm worried about her not having all of her vaccinations. Thoughts?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I started puppy classes less than a week after my pup came home. The pups were all at the same level of vaccination, and we had to prove it. With everyone at the same level, it was considered safe. Ask what the rules are before you commit to anything.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Consider asking your vet how prevalent parvo is in your town and what their recommendation is. Also good to know are what kind of vaccinations/fecal tests/vet records the class requires of participants, whether the room is bleach disinfected before and after class, and how many puppies are in each class. For us we decided to start class a week or two after bringing pup home, on the recommendation of our vet and after asking the above questions to the training facility.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

rosegold makes some good points. We brought our boy home at 12 weeks and started class immediately because we thought it better to have him socialized than wait for all the shots.


----------

